# First Deer



## jde21 (Dec 26, 2009)

Post pics of your first deer!


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

hunter14 thats a nice first deer


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

hunter14 said:


>


Really nice deer


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, It was a great hunt!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have any of my first deer pictures on the computer, I shot mine back in 2003.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

With a gun or a bow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Richard Hopkins said:


> With a gun or a bow.


With a .223 single shot rifle, my dad made the mistake of putting full metal jacket bullets in the gun and we had no blood trail but fortunately it only ran 50 yards.


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

My first deer was a cowherd in 2006 i think, sorry no pics


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

*first buck*



ACE13 said:


> My first deer was a cowherd in 2006 i think, sorry no pics


heres mine


----------

